# Happy Birthday Evelyn



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hav a great day and we want some Birthday pictures :whoo: even some without Whimsy.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Evelyn!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday, Evelyn.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank-you..I have no pictures. This birthday girl doesn't look cute in one of those pointy hats anymore! Actually I was born on an election day. I believe Truman got elected. Geez ,,,if that doesn't age me!!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Your birthday is the same as my dad and uncle they were identical twins...Dad is gone...but uncle is still here...both were full of fun and mischief...how about you! Hope your birthday if great fun and many wishes come true!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

HAPPY HAPPY Birthday Evelyn!!! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope you had a great birthday, Evelyn, and got lots of birthday kisses from Whimsy!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Evelyn! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Hope you had a great birthday, Evelyn, and got lots of birthday kisses from Whimsy!


Thanks for all your birthday wishes everyone! Kisses from Whimsy ...well that's the best part of anyday!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Evelyn!!!!!


----------

